
Accelerated Mobile Pages – A new approach to web performance - jaip
https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml
======
cporios
Also see the announcement from Google:
[https://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/introducing-
accele...](https://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/introducing-accelerated-
mobile-pages.html)

